
Ask HN: Who wants to be hired? (March 2015) - whoishiring
Share your information if you are looking for work. Please use this format<p><pre><code>  Location:
  Remote: 
  Willing to relocate: 
  Technologies: 
  Résumé&#x2F;CV: 
  Email:</code></pre>
======
harunurhan
I am a computer engineering student and looking for summer internship. I am
eager to learn any popular and new technology/language/tool like Node.js, Go,
Rails... In addition I don't have experience and good knowledge but I want to
learn big data related technologies like Hadoop, HBase, MongoDB...

    
    
      Location: Istanbul, Turkey
    
      Remote: NO
    
      Willing to relocate: YES (want to)
    
      Experience/Skills: 
    
       - Java(almost 3 years experience, used in college projects, Android)
    
       - Objective-C(iOS projects, OS X command line tools)
    
       - Android (a paid image editing app, an app for a contest, an app to communicate raspi...)
    
       - iOS (paid image editing appS, a paid video editing app, a social app)
    
       - Spring(a RESTful web service for mobile app)
    
       - SQL (coursework + wrote complex queries in web service)
    
       - C# (a simple windows phone app, a MS Word plug-in, some desktop apps, used in Unity3d)
    
       - Unity3D (2 simple platform games [on github])
    
       - C,C++(coursework)
    
       - Python (only tried to program Raspberry Pi)
    
      Résumé/CV: http://harunurhan.github.io/cv.pdf
    
      Email: harunurhan17@gmail.com

------
wyclif
Location: Philadelphia metro region

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Linux, Python, Django, PostgreSQL, Vagrant, HTML/CSS, bash/zsh,
AWS, Git, SSH. Want to learn/am learning: Ruby, JavaScript

Résumé/CV: on request

Email: wyclif@gmail.com

I'm looking for entry-level or junior dev work and a career change from a
civil engineering background (land/marine surveying). While I'm into both
front and backend and will happily accept work on either end, I am most
interested in DevOps and backend. I'm comfortable on the CLI and with vim,
tmux, git, ssh, etc. I also have some sysadmin experience. Excellent soft
skills, and I'm easily in the 99th percentile of English fluency and written
communication. If you need good documentation, technical writing, or even web
copy, I can definitely help you with that if you're willing to carve out time
for me in exchange for helping me improve my programming chops and technical
development. Please shoot me a message—I'm hungry to level up.

------
zachcowell

      Location: Washington, DC
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Node.js, Angular, PhoneGap, .NET/C#, 
      Postgres, MSSQL, MySQL, MongoDB, variety of others
      Resume: https://www.linkedin.com/pub/zachcowell/31/812/709 
      Github: https://github.com/zachcowell
      Email: zachcowell [at ] zachcowell [ dot] com

Full stack engineer. Recently built an iPhone app that leverages the MEAN
stack. View it at zachcowell.com/violations .

------
okiejonwilliams

        Email: jona@mit.edu
        Location: Cambridge, Massachusetts
        Remote: yes, or local
        Willing to relocate: for something great!
        Skills/Interests: EE/CS, science, math
                      analog/digital/power/low-power/high voltage,
                      consumer/scientific/instrumentation,
                      wireless/Bluetooth/IoT/USB/ZigBee,
                      C/C++/Python/JavaScript/Verilog,
                      Mathematica/MATLAB/Pure Data/Max,
                      linux/macos/windows,
                      mechanical/enclosures/metal/plastics,
                      physics/signal processing/sensing,
                      electromagnetics/motors/actuators,
                      biology/PCR/protein/brains/tCS/EEG/TMS,
                      MEMS/fluidics/IMU,
                      feedback/control,
                      music/sound/audio,
                      Ableton Live/DP/Pro Tools,
                      Rhino/AutoCAD/SolidWorks,
                      Altium Designer/EAGLE/TINA(SPICE),
                      PCBs/turn-key/sourcing/assembly/low/hi volume,
                      front-end/back-end web
        Resume on request.

------
sidmitra
Location: Delhi [or Remote]

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Django, Mobile(iOS, Android), jQuery, Bootstrap,
Backbone, Angular, Docker, Chef, Ansible, AWS, Golang, Clojure Resume:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra](http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra)

Resume:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra](http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra)

Github: [http://github.com/sidmitra](http://github.com/sidmitra)

Homepage: [http://www.sidmitra.com](http://www.sidmitra.com)

Email: sidmitra.del @@@@@@gmail.com

Some examples from the portfolio:

* [http://publish.saxo.com](http://publish.saxo.com) \- publishing platform where anyone can publish e-books, and soon printed books (print on demand) and online courses.

* [http://www.cpaselect.com](http://www.cpaselect.com) \- An online marketplace for tax experts. [Formerly Teaspiller, acquired by Intuit]

* [http://www.hypedsound.com](http://www.hypedsound.com) \- A platform for music artists to share their content from various networks.

* [http://www.grapevinelogic.com](http://www.grapevinelogic.com) \- A platform for advertisers to work with Youtube content creators.

------
pbowyer
Location: Oxford, UK

Remote: Yes or local

Willing to relocate: No

Expert Technologies: PHP5 (Symfony2, MODX, WordPress), ElasticSearch,
Salesforce, System Integration, Data Processing, Continuous deployment, RDBMS,
PDF generation, graphics algorithms (custom graphing/charting), analytics &
user tracking, Git, HTML5/CSS, JavaScript & jQuery, Change management,
coaching. DevOps & monitoring. System design, planning & technical strategy.

Am pragmatic - get the business built, deal with technical debt along the way.

Other likes: UX research & design. I am a user advocate and will champion
their cause. Enjoy Product managing and keeping it on-vision. Business
development and strategy.

Non-expert: JS frameworks (in line with pragmatic view, waiting for market to
settle down - AngularJS, EmberJS, React). Visualization (D3 et al). Dashboard
design. CRO. Graph databases. Working on improving my management and
negotiation skills.

Enjoy new ideas.

Resume: 15 years' experience as consultant and business owner. Consulting CTO.
I enjoy startups & training/progressing staff. Worked with one fintech startup
founder taking his idea to £1M funded w in-house dev team, another startup
training dev team on best practices & setting them on a productive trajectory.
Trained both to use Git effectively (so many teams struggle!)

[http://uk.linkedin.com/in/peterbowyer](http://uk.linkedin.com/in/peterbowyer)

Background in computational physics, but bit rusty now!

Email: peter+hnmar15 [ at] peterbowyer[dot ]co.uk

------
zedpm

      Location: South Dakota, USA
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Python, Linux, Windows, PostgreSQL,
      MySQL, C#, C, C++, git, bash; learning and playing with
      HTML, CSS, Javascript, Flask, Django
      Résumé/CV: http://c10n.net/assets/c10nResume.pdf
      Email: zedpm[at]c10n[dot]net
    

I'm a software development generalist with a long history of tackling problems
well outside of my comfort zone. I believe in simplicity in design and
implementation whenever possible, in thorough testing, and in taking the time
to understand your problem deeply before trying to solve it. In the past I've
worked on AI research in C and Python, telecom systems in C++ and Python, on
Windows desktop software using C++, C#, and VBA, and assorted other projects
scattered across four operating systems and at least seven languages. I've
typically worked on small teams, which means being the architect, developer,
tester, database administrator, sysadmin, and even the front line support.
I've successfully worked remotely for almost nine years and I'm looking for
another remote opportunity.

------
dookahku

        Location: SF
        Remote: Possible (let's talk!)
        Willing to relocate: maybe
        Technologies: C/C++, Python, embedded, systems
        programming, data science, GCC/G++/CMAKE, java, 
        android, django
        Resume: http://goo.gl/ZKjLIn
    

Looking to move into modern systems programming for internet scale systems.
I've done a lot of sustaining work in the past but I want to write more novel
code. Over the years, I've acquired a fair number of skills that I'd like to
apply.

I have a couple of personal projects I've worked on, such as an android app
(java) for a non-profit that has an accompanying backend in django (python).
I've another C++ project that is a key value store with a REST API. There's
also my reddit AMA FAQ creation software. That one's done in python. It
vectorizes questions and clusters them based on the resulting representation;
the result is that similar questions get grouped together so more people can
get answers to their questions.

I'm also open to non-conventional software jobs, like sustaining, or anything
you have in mind.

------
kwinsi
Location: Saint Petersburg, Russia

Remote: Maybe (with a future relocation possibility)

Willing to relocate: Yes, please. Canada (Vancouver, Toronto) or US (San
Francisco) preferred, other options are considered as well. Visa required.

Technologies: Ruby (Ruby on Rails), JavaScript / CoffeeScript, HTML / Slim,
CSS / Sass, MySQL, MongoDB, Git, AWS S3, PHP (Laravel, Cake), C/C++, C#
(ASP.NET, WPF), Objective-C

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/is7dfttrx2no0q1/CV_KirillRagozin_F...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/is7dfttrx2no0q1/CV_KirillRagozin_Fullstack.pdf?dl=0)

Email: ragozinkirill (at) gmail (dot) com

Fullstack developer. Graduated in summer 2014 with major in information
systems and technologies. Primary experience involves web development with
Ruby (which is the best language of ‘em all), however I’m a fast learner and
willing to work on awesome projects using other technologies as well. Have a
passion for design (don’t tell other developers).

There’s also a personal blog where I write about non-technical stuff:
[http://notes.kirillragozin.com](http://notes.kirillragozin.com)

------
Roman-Z

      Location: Moscow area, Russia
      Remote: no
      Willing to relocate: Highly desirable (in order of
        preference: Canada, USA, western Europe)
      Technologies: Objective-C, iOS SDK, C++ (C++11),
        OpenGL ES, computer graphics, OpenCV, JavaScript,
        Leaflet.js, Grunt, Mocha, PDF, XML, HTML5,
        SVG, JSON, OOP, GoF patterns...
      Email: razhukoff (at) yandex (dot) ru
    

Résumé/CV: [https://www.dropbox.com/s/4t94nbp03rdgfli/rz-
resume.pdf?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/4t94nbp03rdgfli/rz-resume.pdf?dl=0)

Mostly experienced in crossplatform mobile development, have some experience
building HTML5 web apps. Love non-trivial R&D tasks that need going beyond the
borders of ordinary mobile or web app development, learning new technologies,
making prototypes. Passionate English learner with good communication skills
(8.0 IELTS). Have a master's degree in CS-related field, according to my
canadian education assessment report.

Looking for a job in a fast-paced environment that would bring me new
challenges and professional growth.

------
AlexNeoNomad
Location: South East Asia (for the last 2.5 years); Russia, Saint-Petersburg
(originally) Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes! (USA or Singapore or Hong Kong)

Technologies: Ruby (Rails), Python (Django), Scala, Haskell, C#, C, SQL, Java,
JavaScript, Rust.

Resume:
[http://my.linkedin.com/in/gildedhonour/](http://my.linkedin.com/in/gildedhonour/)

Email: me (att) gildedhonour dot com or gilded.honour (att) gmail dot com

Github: [https://github.com/GildedHonour](https://github.com/GildedHonour)

Web-site: [http://gildedhonour.com](http://gildedhonour.com)

I'm an all-around programmer interested in different technologies and
languages. I became a freelancer over 2 years ago, left home in Russia,
relocated to South East Asia and since then have been learning as much as I
could and had to working full-time. As a freelancer, I learned I could come up
with the zinger of a solution to a problem I have if it could be solved at
all. And I'm the one who is responsible for it. I'm also stoked about learning
functional programming, finance and IT security.

------
guneriu
Location: Istanbul / Turkey

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies:

    
    
      Programming Languages:  Java (4 year)
    
      Front End Technologies: Javascript, jQuery, Css, Html
    
      Java Based Frameworks: Spring(Spring-Core, Spring-MVC, Spring-Data, Spring-Boot), 
    
      JPA-Hibernate, Jsp, Struts, Velocity, Freemarker, Apache Solr, Apache Tika
    
      Databases: MySql, Oracle, MongoDB
    
      Testing: JUnit, JMockit
    
      Build Tools: Maven, Gradle, Ant
    
      Version Control Systems: Subversion, Git
    
      Application Server: Apache Tomcat, Weblogic,  Jetty
    
      Operating Systems: Linux (Ubuntu), Windows
    
      IDE: Eclipse, Intellij IDEA
    
      Source Code Analyse: FindBugs, PMD, Cobertura
    

Résumé/CV:
[https://tr.linkedin.com/pub/u%C4%9Fur-g%C3%BCneri/28/554/a88](https://tr.linkedin.com/pub/u%C4%9Fur-g%C3%BCneri/28/554/a88)

GitHub: [https://github.com/guneriu](https://github.com/guneriu)

Blog: [http://www.uguneri.com/](http://www.uguneri.com/)

Email: guneriu [at] gmail [dot] com

I'm passionate java web developer with 4 year professional experience.

------
abeljan

      Location: Novosibirsk, Russia
      Remote: yes
      Fulltime: yes
      Willing to relocate: maybe (I have no working visa)
      Email: please find it in my CV
    

I have 15+ years of experience in IT industry. Actually I am a system
architect in a medium sized software company (900+ employees). Meanwhile, I
believe that theoretical knowledge is useless without practice, so I always
have enough time for programming.

I have a deep knowledge in the web applications development including building
of different APIs as well as integration of various products. Nowadays I am
passionate about modern cloud technologies like AWS services, Docker,
OpenStack, Puppet, Chef, Heroku, ZeroMQ, Apache Hadoop and Apache Spark.

Technologies: JS, PHP, Python, SQL and NoSQL, bash, Node.js, Symfony, Django,
jQuery, ExtJS (Sencha), Dojo, Backbone.js, Angular, Flux, XML/XSLT/XPATH,
SOAP, RESTful, oAuth, OOP, architectural design patterns, etc. /this list is
very long and it grows every day/

I always learn something new. Nowadays I am taking some courses about machine
learning from Stanford university.

CV: [http://nta.guru/cv/resume.pdf](http://nta.guru/cv/resume.pdf)

I am able to build development teams from scratch. Moreover, I managed to do
it several times. One of these teams was distributed and successfully worked
remotely for about 5 years. For each project my number #1 goal is to find a
balance between requirements and the reasonable cost. I always try do not
reinvent the wheel and reuse the existing solutions. Meanwhile I am quite
creative and able to make something absolutely new.

Currently I am looking for a new challenge to make something valuable. I want
to find a project where I can utilize my talents to the maximum.

------
ttf2
Location: US

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies:C++, C, Python, Java, PHP, Javascript, Git, MySql

Resume:[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B38I-HP3cNNYbUdNRjBtMkhuZUk](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B38I-HP3cNNYbUdNRjBtMkhuZUk)

Email:sourya.s7@gmail.com

I'm a self-learner. As such, I love learning just to know what is possible. As
far as technologies go, I am confident that I will be able to learn whatever
is necessary to get the job done. I consider myself as a generalist and
believe that I can work anywhere ranging from developing for the web to
developing for time-sensitive embedded hardware. My current interests are as
diverse as the design of programming languages to artificial intelligence. To
make it short, I really like the challenge of solving difficult problems.

I want to point out my latest project, tealang. It is a programming language
inspired by different other languages including Python, Lua, and Objective-C.
An interpreter for the language can be found at [1].

1\. [https://github.com/sourya7](https://github.com/sourya7)

------
bariscang
Location: Istanbul, Turkey

    
    
      Remote: NO
    
      Willing to relocate: YES
    
      Technologies: 
    
      - Java, JEE (CDI, EJB3), Spring (Core, WS, MVC, Messaging, AOP, Data, Security)
    
      - ORM (JPA, Hibernate), SOAP/Restful Web Services
    
      - Struts, JSP, JSF (RichFaces, Primefaces), JQuery, html, css
    
      - Apache Lucene & Solr, Apache Mahout, Hazelcast, Coherence
    
      - MongoDB, MySql, Oracle (not much experienced in PL-SQL)
    
      - Tomcat, Apache HTTP Server, JBoss, Glassfish, Weblogic.
    
      - TDD, JUnit, JMeter, JConsole, Eclipse MAT
    
      - Maven, Subversion, Git
    
      - Continous Integration & Deployment, Jenkins, Sonar, JIRA, Confluence
    
      - Linux (not much experienced), Windows
    
      - 7+ years of hands-on experience in JAVA and all phases of SDLC.
        Learning Functional Programming (Scala) nowadays.
        Currently holding PSM I certification.
    
      Résumé/CV: http://www.linkedin.com/in/bariscangungor
    
      Email: gbariscan [at] gmail [dot] com

------
tckr
Location: Frankfurt, Germany

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Backend Development CTO Entrepreneurial Spirit Opensource People
Leadership Project Leader Software Architecture Software Quality Auditing
Technical Concept APIs Symfony2 MySQL noSQL PHP Python RESTful Services
Android DNS Github Google Cloud Platform Linux PHPUnit Regular Expressions
Subversion HTML5 Angular.JS Continuous Integration Doctrine2 Git Security
Webstandarts XML Amazon S3 Apache Coaching Go Javascript Jenkins Mentoring
PEAR Travis Ci Java MongoDB PostgreSQL Conference Speaker Usability jQuery
ZeroMQ Microformats JSON-LD Open Data Open Source DevOps TDD / BDD / DDD

Résumé/CV: [https://angel.co/coderbyheart](https://angel.co/coderbyheart)

Email: m@cto.hiv

From April 1st 2015 I’m available to join a new team where I can apply my
craftsmanship to software, my leadership skills to the organization and my wit
to the daily standup.

I used to work as a freelancer, but having been part of an amazing team
provides something that is missing if you are a keyboard for hire:
relationships and colleagues–which is equally important to me as being able to
work remotely from a coworking space.

I’m looking to join a team as a lead-developer or CTO because I know that I
can contribute more than S.O.L.I.D. code and software that is deployable
everyday–even on fridays. I believe that there are better ways to work than
building waterfall projects in open plan offices and I can help you transform
not only the way you build software but how you talk to your clients.

I did join dotHIV last year because I wanted to build a project that has a
purpose and serves a real need–not some made up first-world problem. This is
still true and this is what I will ask you when we talk: Why does working at
your company matter?

------
torontohn
Location: Toronto, Ontario

Remote: Yes, but would not accept below market rate for it

Willing to relocate: Yes

Expert technologies: Node.js, Frontend JS, AngularJS, Docker, MongoDB,
RethinkDB, C/C++, HTML5 (especially buggy/experimental corners), CSS, Go,
Mercurial, Git, shell/admin

Other likes: Design. I consider myself experienced enough to take a designer
role but I prefer being an engineer.

Non-expert technologies: I dabble in most things. Git pull and ripping things
apart regardless of language or technology is a hobby.

Do not enjoy: Office politics, inefficiency, machine learning, data science.

Résumé/CV: consecutively: BMath; ~2 years west coast companies; ~5 years high-
stress startups. Email for more.

Email: torontohn@gmail.com

Prefer serious startup work. I have cofounded two startups and I've been round
the block a few times. I'm commonly described as having an insane work ethic.
I thrive in stressful environments, and I tend to break out of my roles
quickly, but I have low tolerance for politics and roadblocks to progress in
business goals.

------
fsniper

      Location: Istanbul/Turkey
      Remote: yes
      Willing to relocate: yes
      Technologies: Senior Linux Devops Engineer, Linux, 
      apache, nginx, tomcat, php, python, symfony, django,
      mysql, postgresql, mongodb, mysqlcluster, redis,
      twemproxy, squid, varnish, memcached, saltstack, 
      configuration management, continous integration,
      elasticsearch, kibana, logstash, docker, lxc
      continous deployment, zfs, dbd, sms, mms, gsm, 
      payment systems, high availability,  clusters ...
      Résumé/CV: http://www.yalazi.org/p/resume.html
      Email: onur@yalazi.org
    

I am an experienced computer engineer, system administrator, devops engineer.
I have extensive hands on experience with payment systems, mobile/gsm systems,
sms, mms, vas systems in designing, coding, integrating, maintaining and
administration.

If you need extensive industrial experience and someone who can extend
possibilities, I may be your man.

------
ejstronge
Location: Boston, MA / Cambridge, MA

Remote: Would prefer in-house

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, R and Javascript. Git. SQLite.

    
    
      Python tech:
        Flask, Django, Jinja2, SQLAlchemy
    
      R tech:
        ggplot2, BioConductor
    
      Javascript tech:
        d3.js, jQuery, underscore.js
    

Resume: Available on request. See a handful of projects at
[http://ejstronge.net](http://ejstronge.net) and
[https://github.com/ejstronge](https://github.com/ejstronge).

Email: My HN username at GMail

I'm a self-taught full-stack web developer and developmental neurobiologist.
I'm ideally hoping to work in a professional software-development role to
complement the skills I've learned on my own. I've had a chance to build
software solutions in a fast-paced Harvard research lab and want to learn how
to do the same in the 'real world'.

I would be interested in an intern role, too, if one were available.

------
embrangler
Location: San Francisco Bay Area, California (CA), USA

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: python (Django, Flask, Google App Engine), JavaScript (Backbone,
Marionette, jQuery, requirejs, grunt, bower, angular), SQL (MySQL,
PostgreSQL), AWS (Amazon Web Services), UNIX terminal, full stack, front-end,
back-end, HTML5 and CSS3, junior product management, basic UX, UI.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/paulcraciunoiu/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/paulcraciunoiu/)

Email: paul [at] craciunoiu {dot} net

\---------------

Freelance independent consultant looking for web or software work. I get
things done and hit the ground running. Great communicator (for estimates,
handling vague specs, open-ended work), knows startup chaos (former CTO and
co-founder). Passionate about doing good, building great products, and quality
work.

Satisfaction guaranteed.

I'm also able to join forces with a UX/UI designer whom I often work with in a
team. We are an incredibly productive pair.

------
slicedbread
LF Production & Project Management. Will entertain QA/UX testing.

4 years in Video Game Development. Call of Duty, Injustice, Pokémon TCGO

Location: Madison, United States

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Worldwide

Technologies: JIRA, MS Office, Trello, Psyberfire, Jenkins, Photoshop, Maya,
X360/XBOne/PS3/PS4 dev kit, Unreal, Wordpress, Mailchimp, SurveyMonkey, SCRUM

Résumé/CV:
[http://www.anthonylbarnes.com/resumeacute.html](http://www.anthonylbarnes.com/resumeacute.html)

Recommendations:
[http://www.anthonylbarnes.com/recommendations.html](http://www.anthonylbarnes.com/recommendations.html)

Portfolio:
[http://www.anthonylbarnes.com/portfolio.html](http://www.anthonylbarnes.com/portfolio.html)

Email: barnesal[at]gmail[dot]com

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/anthonylbarnes](https://www.linkedin.com/in/anthonylbarnes)

------
Daves
Location: Looking to relocate to Boston, Atlanta, Austin, Seattle, D.C or SF.
I'm open to other cities depending on the opportunity, though.

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Angular, JavaScript, Django, Python, HTML/CSS, jQuery, Java,
MongoDB, SQL, assorted webdev tools (grunt, bower, etc)

Résumé:
[http://davestess.com/assets/resume.pdf](http://davestess.com/assets/resume.pdf)

Portfolio: [http://davestess.com/](http://davestess.com/)

Email: davestess at gmail.com

I paused my job search to create
[http://www.gtdecision.com/](http://www.gtdecision.com/), a tool for fantasy
sports fans to follow player news (made with the MEAN stack). The fantasy
sports communities on Reddit really enjoyed it and the site now has thousands
of users. I've since improved the site in accordance with user feedback - my
main focus is to create products that people enjoy.

------
innerspirit
Location: Buenos Aires, Argentina

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: PHP, JS, Laravel, CodeIgniter, MongoDB, MySQL, Drupal, Joomla,
Angular.js, jQuery, Backbone.js, React.js, Java, Spring

I'm a freelance developer with a Zend PHP 5.3 certification. I'm looking for
remote work, either full-time or small projects.

I am a full stack developer with extensive front-end experience. I also have
experience writing shell scripts for deployment and task automation.

Résumé/CV: [http://chrismm.com](http://chrismm.com)

Certification: [http://www.zend.com/en/yellow-
pages/ZEND014048](http://www.zend.com/en/yellow-pages/ZEND014048)

GitHub profile:
[https://github.com/innerspirit](https://github.com/innerspirit)

LinkedIn profile:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/christianmm/en](https://www.linkedin.com/in/christianmm/en)

Email: mmchristian [a-t] gmail [d-o-t] com

------
panamafrank

      Location: Berlin, Germany (US & UK Citizenship)
      Remote: yes 
      Willing to relocate: perhaps but prefer near-remote.
      Technologies: Go/Golang, C++ (5+ years), Javascript
      Résumé/CV:  http://goo.gl/t5r1hE
      Email: stefankoshiw306 (aaatta) gmaaailll dooot cooom
    
    

I have a graphics & large scale C++ applications background (3 years) but now
I’m in the broadening my skillset to include the web. I believe an hour of
writing tests saves a week of debugging and that curiosity, humility and
cooperation are an engineer's best assets. I'm looking for ideally 24 hours a
week and mostly remote, but I'm fine coming out for a few weeks to do
onboarding etc. and popping over for a visit when needed. I'm looking for
backend work, ideally in Go but I'm happy to adapt my skill set to your
business requirements.

------
roodleguy
Location: Northern VA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, mostly interested in NYC, but open.

Technologies: After Effects, CSS3, Fireworks, Flash, HTML5, Illustrator,
InVision, Indesign, Ionic, Lightroom, Mobile UI, Mobile UX, Photography,
Photoshop, SharePoint, UI, UX, Video, WordPress

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.be.net/jonwheeler/resume](https://www.be.net/jonwheeler/resume)

Portfolio: [https://www.be.net/jonwheeler/](https://www.be.net/jonwheeler/)

Email: jon.k.wheeler@gmail.com

Talented and creative media producer with over twelve years of expertise in
the Digital Space, including most recently 3 years in Mobile App Product
Management and Design. Specific experience includes providing innovative
solutions and design for commercial and government customers, IT system
design/development, research, and expertise in numerous communications media
tools. Top Secret Security Clearance.

------
seedifferently
Location: Sacramento California area

Remote: Yes (nearly all of my work is remote)

Willing to relocate: Unlikely (but happy to visit)

Technologies: Python, Go, Ruby, PHP, JavaScript, HTML, CSS, Linux sysadmin,
etc.

Résumé/CV: [http://resume.sethdavis.name/](http://resume.sethdavis.name/) /
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/seedifferently](http://www.linkedin.com/in/seedifferently)

Email: see résumé link

I've been doing professional web development using F/OSS technologies for over
15 years. What my clients typically say they appreciate the most about working
with me is my terrific communication, "Oops!"-free deliverables, and
enthusiastic "make it happen" attitude.

I'm currently looking for _part-time_ remote opportunities in either Python,
Go, Rails, or CoffeeScript. (Then if things went well, I'd be open to the
possibility of full-time.)

------
doozy

      Location: Currently in South America
    
      Remote: Yes (Second time I've ever posted in one of these threads, last month I 
      received many interesting offers but they weren't REMOTE. Guys, I'm not moving
      to SV any time soon)
    
      Willing to relocate: Not right now, I may go back to Europe next year
    
      Technologies: At one point or another I've been paid to develop in Python, C,
      Java, Perl, x86 assembly, Matlab, Fortran, R, PHP and a few other languages. I
      do mostly Python these days.
    
      Résumé/CV: On request
    

Some projects I've recently completed:

\- RESTful API for a mobile app (Relational database design, PostgreSQL,
Flask, Jinja2, collaborative filtering, NumPy, SciPy, JSON, Sphinx)

\- Concurrent, asynchronous, scalable tool to check a wide variety of
responses on clusters of servers over HTTP (Python 3, XML, ElementTree,
concurrent, requests)

\- A couple of scrappers for large amounts of data (asyncio, BeautifulSoup,
lxml, pdftotext, pdfminer, requests, MySQL)

\- Scalable, non-blocking proxy for Android/iOS/BlackBerry push notifications
(Tornado, Supervisor)

\- Redesigning an existing document-oriented database as a document/graph
database (MongoDB, OrientDB)

\- A couple of mobile-optimized websites (jQuery Mobile, SQLite, PHP, Symfony)

I'm partial to FreeBSD, Vim and the command line, but adapt to whatever I have
to use to get stuff done.

I've also completed a few dozen gigs in a major freelancing website across a
wide variety of skills, you can check my work history and feedback there:
[https://www.freelancer.com/u/denep.html](https://www.freelancer.com/u/denep.html)

If you think I'm a good fit for your project, contact me. I'm available for
full-time or (even better) part-time work.

    
    
      Email: hndenep@kaffeeschluerfer.com

------
brooksbp

        Location: USA
        Willing to relocate: Yes
        Technologies: C, C++, Haskell, Python, Go,
                      Linux kernel, Ethernet, IEEE 802.3, TCP/IP,
                      HTTP, HTML, CSS, JavaScript, React.js,
                      I2C, SPI, MAC, PHY,
                      parallel & concurrent programming,
                      algorithms, data structures
        Résumé/CV: http://brpbr.com/ (resume upon request)
        Email: brooks !dot* brian ^at% gmail
    

Looking for an opportunity to create & grow solutions to real-world problems
via boundary-less engineering. Over 5 years experience in software for
networking devices: L1/L2 Ethernet, Linux kernel, infrastructure, network
protocols. Spare time includes contributing to OSS, programming challenges,
and learning new technologies & languages.

------
ManyHacker

      Location: San Francisco
    
      Remote: ok
    
      Willing to relocate: yes
    
      Technologies & others: C++ (STL), Java, C# (.NET), Ruby,
      Go, Bash, TCL, XML, UML, Eclipse, Visual Studio, Git,
      VMware, SQL, PL/SQL, Windows, Linux (Ubuntu, OpenSuse),
      EDA, ECAD
    
      Github: https://github.com/manycoding
    
      Email: vamukhs (gmail)
    

Résumé/CV: [https://docs.google.com/document/d/1gknNVqN3FL-
XE2lVr4Fcswpv...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1gknNVqN3FL-
XE2lVr4Fcswpv6Ymi3rwxjRir1V72fSo/edit?usp=sharing)

Experienced in developing EDA tools, mostly looking for internshp. Here're a
few projects of mine:

\- Verilog project, added Verilog support in company's EDA software (parsing,
testing and simulation subsystems)

\- ViewPoints project. GUI for IC testing - no need to hardcode your IC tests
anymore

------
chrispecoraro
Location: American (Pittsburgh, PA) living abroad in Italy

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: Laravel 4/5, modern PHP (5.5, 5.6, etc), CodeIgniter, jQuery,
MySQL, Apache, MongoDB, Xdebug, Linux.

Résumé: I am from Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania and have worked as a full-stack web
application developer in the U.S. since 1999 and Europe since 2009.

For the last two years, I have been using the Laravel Framework in an
Agile/Scrumban environment and a TDD/BDD (Behat/PHPSpec)-based approach to
building applications running on LAMP/LEMP.

I hold a B.S. degree in Computer Science and I am a writer (currently
"Mastering Laravel 5" for Packt), speaker (phpDay 2014, PHP UK 2015), and
contributor to open source projects whenever possible.

I speak native English, Italian, and I travel frequently.

[http://linkedin.com/in/chrispecoraro](http://linkedin.com/in/chrispecoraro)

Email: chrispecoraro@gmail.com

------
jdpelayop
Location: Currently in South America (Venezuela)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, preferably anywhere near the D.C. area as I have a
place to stay there

Technologies: I've been paid for coding in C/C++, C#, PHP, Javascript,
HTML/HTML5, CSS/CSS3. I've also coded in Java, Objective-C (currently learning
Swift), Scala, LISP, Scheme and Python.

I've done mobile development (Android, iOS and WP8). Currently working on
building my app portfolio as I'm looking for a iOS Development job (both
Objective-C and Swift)

Other Technologies: MySQL, SQLite, Microsoft Access, Visual Studio 2010,
Visual Studio 2013, Eclipse, XCode 5, XCode 6, Interface Builder

Résumé/CV: On Request

LinkedIn: ve.linkedin.com/in/jdpelayop

Email: pelayojose [at] gmail [dot] com

Over 5 years of professional experience in positions as a Freelance Developer,
IT Consultant, IT Support, Web Developer and Software Engineer.

------
RickS
UIX DESIGNER

Location: San Francisco

Remote: Sure

Willing to relocate: Tentatively

\-------

Technologies: Design/front end generalist with a background in user experience
and interaction design. Used to wearing all hats in the design process, from
research and prototyping through visual design and front end code.

Résumé/CV: [http://livemethoddesign.com/](http://livemethoddesign.com/)

Email: patrickjsteele@gmail.com

\-------

I've been a contractor for awhile, but I've been increasingly hungry to work
on something bigger and harder. I'm interested in interfaces that teach people
useful things, especially w/r/t finance, data vis, and problems that require a
lot of systems thinking/ have a lot of surface area.

\-------

Feel free to shoot me an email if you've got a cool project and just want some
feedback, I'm always open to seeing what people are working on. Also happy to
meet for beers if you're in SF.

------
erikcw
Location: SF Bay Area

Remote: ok

Willing to relocation: no

Technologies: Python, Clojure, Ruby, Django, Javascript (including
ClojureScript and CoffeeScript), React.js, Backbone.js, Objective-C/Swift, Lua
(OpenResty/Lapis), PostgreSQL, MySQL, MongoDB, AWS, Chef, Ansible, FreeSWITCH
and many others.

Résumé/CV: available upon request.

Email: erikwickstrom+hnhiring [at] gmail [dot] com

I'm a senior full-stack developer with over 10 years of professional
experience. Have lead the development of multiple successful software projects
from MVP through to full production. Very comfortable working in both small
and large teams. In addition to my technical know how, I have a strong
business background. I'll happily work with all stakeholders in your team to
make sure the right product gets delivered. I'm comfortable ramping up on new
technologies (and codebases) quickly.

------
avyfain

      Location: Chicago, IL
      Remote: No
      Willing to relocate: Yes, to major US cities, particularly SF, NYC or Boston.
      Technologies: Web (HTML/CSS/JS), Ruby on Rails, Python, Lisp, R.
      Résumé/CV: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/16238897/Avy%20Faingezicht.pdf
      Email: my username at google's email service
      Github: https://github.com/avyfain

About to graduate from Northwestern University with degrees in Integrated
Engineering and Economics. I've had two summer internships in finance tech,
and currently I work part time at a healthcare startup. I have experience in
analytics/machine learning and full stack web.

Looking for full time Software Engineering or Data Science positions starting
around Summer 2015.

------
curtis
Location: Seattle

Remote: No (just spent 3 years working remote, looking for something local
now)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Everything from C/C++ to JavaScript with lots of stops along the
way (Python, Java, C#, Scala, CoffeeScript, etc.)

Resume: [http://www.almostinfinite.com/curtisb-
resume.html](http://www.almostinfinite.com/curtisb-resume.html)

Notes: I am not up on the hip new JavaScript frameworks (I used Ext-JS and
Sencha Touch at my last job, but although they are JavaScript frameworks, they
are definitely _not_ hip.) but on the other hand I was doing hard core stuff
with raw JavaScript and direct DOM manipulation way back before even JQuery.
And I can't really call myself a full stack programmer because there is
probably some part of your stack that I don't know -- yet.

------
Sgoettschkes
Location: Vienna / Austria

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: Main stack: PHP (symfony), Javascript, CSS (Sass), MySQL,
MongoDB, Vagrant, ansible, git; Other technology I played with: Python,
nodejs, Haskell, bash, Go, Rust, Ruby, ElasticSearch; Platforms: Amazon AWS,
DigitalOcean, Codeship, github, bitbucket, CloudFlare, BrowserStack, MailChimp

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.xing.com/profile/Sebastian_Goettschkes](https://www.xing.com/profile/Sebastian_Goettschkes)

Weekend project: [https://cllctr.net](https://cllctr.net) |
[https://github.com/agileaddicts/cllctr](https://github.com/agileaddicts/cllctr)

Email: sebastian dot goettschkes at googlemail dot com

I like to build stuff. I like to learn stuff. I like to deliver value.

------
prashishh
Location: USA

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JavaScript, AngularJS, Node.js, MongoDB, AWS, HTML/CSS, Git.

Résumé/CV:
[http://prashishrajbhandari.com.np/](http://prashishrajbhandari.com.np/) /
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/7w2nr1rv3hfjh3k/Prashish_Rajbhanda...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/7w2nr1rv3hfjh3k/Prashish_Rajbhandari.pdf?dl=0)
Email: hello[@]prashish.me

Full-stack Software Engineer. Prefer working with JavaScript esp.
AngularJS/React and NodeJS. Fast learner and healthy team player/independent.
Can finish projects building from scratch. Say hi!

Looking for a summer internship, preferably around DC/NYC area. Will graduate
in August, so looking around for full-time positions(F1 visa) as well .

------
evseevsrg
Location: Moscow, Russia

Remote: Yes (full-time)

Willing to relocate: Yes (US)

Technologies: Objective-C (iOS), Web-development (PHP, MySQL, jQuery, HTML,
CSS)

Résumé/CV: [https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/28984842/ios-
developer-s...](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/28984842/ios-developer-
sergey-evseev-remote.pdf)

Email: evseev.srg (at) gmail (dot) com

I'm looking for full-time remote project or relocation (H1B visa sponsorship).
I have over 10 years of software development experience with focus on iOS
applications over the last 4 years. I'm highly motivated and organized iOS
developer. I have experience of working remotely with international teams.
Currently, I'm working as Senior iOS Developer on secure iOS messenger (voice,
chat, conferences, mail and notes).

------
jkuria
Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Growth Hacker/Online Marketing/user acquisition consultant
specializing in paid traffic channels, marketing automation, Conversion Rate
Optimization. PPC, SEM, Google Adwords/analytics, Bing/Yahoo ads, Facebook
Ads, LinkedIn Ads, Adobe Omniture & Site Catalyst, Marketo, ExactTarget,
Eloqua, ClickTale

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bxs8dstFCH0xMEtyQjBvSW5pNG8...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bxs8dstFCH0xMEtyQjBvSW5pNG8/view?usp=sharing)

Case Studies:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bxs8dstFCH0xSW1jUjN1STVTakk...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bxs8dstFCH0xSW1jUjN1STVTakk/view?usp=sharing)

Email: jkuria gmail

------
hiby007
SEEKING WORK: Remote/Rajkot, India

Has 3 months of experience working with a Y-Combinator - 2014 non-profit
startup [https://www.zidisha.org/](https://www.zidisha.org/) Credits on
[http://p2p-microlending-blog.zidisha.org/2014/10/04/the-
new-...](http://p2p-microlending-blog.zidisha.org/2014/10/04/the-new-zidisha/)

Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: NO

Language: PHP, HTML, CSS, JavaScript, jQuery, MySQL, PostgreSQL, Git

Frameworks: Laravel, AngularJs, Twitter-Bootstrap, Slim

Tools: PHPStorm, SublimeText, Vagrant, Navicat

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/wllb72590c9hc80/Bhargav's-Resum%C3...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/wllb72590c9hc80/Bhargav's-Resum%C3%A9.pdf?dl=0)

Email: bhargavdjoshi@gmail.com

------
ivanche
Location: Belgrade, Serbia, Europe

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (preferably USA, Canada, Ireland)

Technologies: Java, C#, SQL (Oracle, Postgre), some C++, HTML, CSS,
JavaScript, scripting (batch, gawk...), Git, TFS

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/cuyoadv8hw4ocs3/Resume%20-%20Ivan%...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/cuyoadv8hw4ocs3/Resume%20-%20Ivan%20Milosavljevic.pdf?dl=0)

Email: ivan.mile@gmail.com

MSc in computer science, over 8 years in the trenches, mostly on server-side
development in online gaming and sports betting. I have very high personal
standards for the code I write, especially regarding readability, testability,
good OO design etc. I am also willing to learn new technology if job demands
it (e.g. Scala, Android, Go, Ruby on Rails).

------
sfythe
Location: Washington, DC/Nova

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C++ (w/boost, 11), python, linux, AMQP, MySQL

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3xTtjze6ftUVFJjY3A0a2ZHOGc...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3xTtjze6ftUVFJjY3A0a2ZHOGc/view?usp=sharing)

Github: [https://www.github.com/sfpiano](https://www.github.com/sfpiano)

LinkedIn: www.linkedin.com/in/sfiorell

Email: sfpiano (google mail)

Over six years of experience with a 1.5MM LOC code base. Most recent/notable
work centers on designing and developing new transport framework based on
AMQP/GPB to replace legacy CORBA framework. More interested in backend
development or library/tool writing for use in other apps.

------
AndroidJedi
Location: California

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Android Development, Object Oriented Development, Android SDK,
Eclipse IDE, Java, C/C++, SQLite, XML, HTML, CSS, Git and Linux.

I'm an Android Developer, developing mobile apps for phones and tablets, with
published apps in the Google Play store and full life cycle software
development experience. My Android app project experience, includes: concept
development, project planning, research, algorithm development, programming,
testing, debugging, publishing apps to the Google Play store and app
maintenance.

Resume/CV:
[http://compxpressinc.com/docs/kpcv.html](http://compxpressinc.com/docs/kpcv.html)

Email: ken dot compxpress at gmail dot com

------
AndroidJedi
Location: California

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Android Development, Object Oriented Development, Android SDK,
Eclipse IDE, Java, C/C++, SQLite, XML, HTML, CSS, Git and Linux.

I'm an Android Developer, developing mobile apps for phones and tablets, with
published apps in the Google Play store and full life cycle software
development experience. My Android app project experience, includes: concept
development, project planning, research, algorithm development, programming,
testing, debugging, publishing apps to the Google Play store and app
maintenance.

Resume/CV:
[http://compxpressinc.com/docs/kpcv.pdf](http://compxpressinc.com/docs/kpcv.pdf)

Email: ken dot compxpress at gmail dot com

------
jaymson
Software engineer currently working with nodejs & backbone for the last year
or so, no formal work experience in Python but plenty of school projects and
small side things, some experience with large Java/Spring MVC web
applications.

Looking for a position working with large-scale web applications, preferably
in javascript, more preferably with React or similar separation of concerns
model. Bonus points for west coast and/or warm climate.

Location: New York

    
    
      Remote: No
    
      Willing to relocate: Yes
    
      Technologies: nodejs, backbone/marionette, python/flask, Java/Spring MVC, sass/scss
    
      Résumé/CV: upon request
    
      Email: hello at jillmunson dot com

------
ndeepak

      Location: Sunnyvale CA
      Remote: OK
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: C, Python, JavaScript, Go, Scala,
      Functional Programming,
      Linux, FreeBSD, HTTP, Spdy, TCP, HTML, CSS,
      Performance, Hadoop, Spark, Machine Learning
      Résumé/CV: https://linkedin.com/in/ndeepak
      Email: n dot deepak at gmail dot com
     

10+ years experience writing code for high-perf networking systems, interested
in newer problem domains and tech stacks: distributed systems, concurrent
systems, big data and machine learning. Have worked for successful startups,
done patches for OSS. Always eager to learn. Let me know if I can help!

------
ipotuzhnov
Location: Saint Petersburg, Russia

Remote: Ok (for starters)

Willing to relocate: Yes. VISA required (H1B, J1)

Technologies: C++11, Swift, JavaScript; now learning: node.js, iOS

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2tIjBsHxwnWeVJnSEpINjZIcUE...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2tIjBsHxwnWeVJnSEpINjZIcUE/view)

Email: ipotuzhnov@gmail.com

Graduated university last year. I've been working for 2 years as a C++
developer, though. I'm very eager to learn and have passion for new
technologies and challenges. I'm looking for a position as a software
developer in an enthusiastic team (traineeship/internship with an opportunity
to get a full-time job would be ok).

------
cmhamill
Location: Connecticut, intent to relocate to Los Angeles in the near-ish
future

Remote: yes (or LA)

Willing to relocate: yes if to LA, no otherwise Technologies: Unix
administration, Salt Stack, Ansible, Apache, Nginx, Python, Perl, Ruby, Go,
SQL, C, etc. I'm a sysadmin, so my job, in principle, is to know everything,
and I take that seriously. If I don't know it now, I'll learn it. That's what
I'm for.

Résumé/CV: [http://resume.cmhamill.org/](http://resume.cmhamill.org/) (PDF:
[http://resume.cmhamill.org/resume.pdf](http://resume.cmhamill.org/resume.pdf))

Email: me@cmhamill.org

I can be your jack-of-all-trades.

------
mariusc23
Location: Boston, MA (looking to relocate to Boulder, CO later this year)

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: to Boulder

Technologies: JavaScript (Angular, Knockout, Node, React, jQuery, Require,
Browserify, Grunt, Bower), CSS (SASS, LESS, Bootstrap, Foundation), MongoDB
(Mongoose), Photoshop, Illustrator, Sketch.

Résumé/CV: [http://resume.mariusc23.com/](http://resume.mariusc23.com/)

Email: marius@craciunoiu.net

\---

Experienced UX designer and frontend developer. I can take a project from a
simple concept to a fully designed and implemented solution. Former co-founder
used to working on a tight deadline and learning new things quickly.

I'm also able to join forces with an excellent python developer whom I work
with on a team.

------
tomaskazemekas
Location: Lithuania

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Mostly Python or Matlab for Data Science or Quant Finance
Applications

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/tomaskazemekas](https://www.linkedin.com/in/tomaskazemekas)

Email: tomaskazemekas[at]gmail.com

My recent Matlab application was getting more than 200 ETF historical price
data from chosen data source, calculated custom made trading strategy based on
momentum, simulated and optimised a portfolio of best performing assets, and
provided portfolio performance data.

I am looking for new projects in the field of finance or data science. I am
also interested in remote or short term projects.

------
sarciszewski

        Location: Orlando, FL, USA
        Remote: Yes
        Willing to relocate: No
        Technologies: Application Security,
                      Linux,
                      Apache, nginx,
                      MySQL, PostgreSQL, 
                      PHP, Python, Java,
                      HTML5, CSS3, Javascript
        Email: scott@arciszewski.me
    

I don't make my Resume/CV publicly available. If anyone is interested, I will
email it to you.

If you want a casual, no-obligation overview of what I have done/am capable
of, check out my github:

[https://github.com/sarciszewski](https://github.com/sarciszewski)

------
stephanie_h
Location: Australia

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes - USA preferred. Visa Required (E3, H1B, J1)

Technologies: Java, HTML/CSS (Since 2002), JSP, C++, Eclipse, Windows, Linux,
Photoshop, Balsamiq, UX/UI Design

Résumé/CV: [https://angel.co/stephanie-hansen](https://angel.co/stephanie-
hansen)

Email: stephanie@stephanie.com.au

I am in my final semester of a B.S. degree in IT majoring in Software
Development. Seeking a junior developer position at the completion of my
studies (July 2015).

I hope to be hired under an E3 visa which is a visa exclusive to Australians
to work in the U.S. (the process is free, easy and is renewable every two
years indefinitely).

------
samsnelling
Location: Oklahoma City

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No, but willing to travel

Technologies: Server - Node.js, PHP (.5, .6), Rails. Frontend - Javascript
frameworks, CSS, HTML. Database - Relational DBs (MySQL, Maria, Percona) and
caching (Redis, Memcached)

Résumé/CV: N/A, see [https://embedkit.com](https://embedkit.com),
[https://onroi.com/project/](https://onroi.com/project/),
[https://github.com/snellingio](https://github.com/snellingio), and
[https://snelling.io](https://snelling.io)

Email: sam@snelling.io

------
meigwilym
PHP Developer looking for contract work.

Location: north Wales, UK

Remote: Absolutely

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies:

~ PHP (Laravel, Symfony2, CodeIgniter), MySQL, Postgresql, L(A|E)MP stack

~ Wordpress (themes & plugins), Drupal, Expression Engine

~ HTML since 1999, CSS, Bootstrap, Javascript (jQuery, jQMobile,
IonicFramework, D3.js)

Résumé/CV: [http://meigwilym.com](http://meigwilym.com)
[http://github.com/meigwilym](http://github.com/meigwilym)

Email: mei.gwilym@gmail.com

Working since 2006 on the web and nearly 3 years as a freelancer. Recently
I've done lots of full stack work with Laravel4, and looking to get started
with Laravel5.

I have 3 days/week free so available immediately.

------
gkelly
Location: Portland, OR.

Remote: Possibly.

Willing to relocate: No.

Technologies:

    
    
        - Python: Django, Flask, numpy, pandas, SQLAlchemy
        - Javascript: Ember.js, jQuery, backbone.js
        - Postgresql: performance tuning, backups, and high-availability
        - Redis, zeroMQ
        - FreeBSD, Solaris, Linux (Ubuntu, Arch)
    

I'm an experienced (10 years) full-stack web application developer looking for
new opportunities.

Things I am interested to learn/am learning:

    
    
        - Go
        - Python Blaze, PySpark
        - Apache Spark, Cassandra
        - Scala, Clojure, Haskell
        - React.js, Reflux, io.js
        - Ansible and Docker with CoreOS
    

Email: in profile.

------
Akkuma
Location: Charleston, SC

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Possibly if most of the hassles and costs of moving are
taken care of and it is a city/state I'm interested in moving to (ie. no CA or
NY)

Technologies: HTML, CSS, JavaScript (node.js, express, React, Angular,
knockout, and built my own), .NET (C#, MVC, Web API, ServiceStack) SQL,
MongoDB (I've done backend, fullstack, and frontend)

Non-experience technology interests: Elixir, OpenResty, Moonscript, Haskell,
RethinkDB, plus more

Resume:
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/akkuma](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/akkuma)

Email: gmail - gregorywaxman (I hope you can figure this out)

------
grantpalin
Location: Victoria, BC, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Office, XMind, Balsamiq, Trello, Visual Studio, C#, ASP.NET MVC,
ASP.NET Web API, MySQL, SQL Server, HTML, CSS, Sass, JavaScript, jQuery, JSON,
PHP, WordPress, Mercurial

Résumé/CV:
[http://ca.linkedin.com/in/grantpalin](http://ca.linkedin.com/in/grantpalin)

Email: grant[at]grantpalin[dot]com

Recently completed a BSc in Health Information Science. Interested in
technology work in the health space, but also tech work in other domains.
Specific type of work interested in includes web and software development,
database, and testing.

------
camhenlin
Location: Eugene, OR

Remote: YES or local

Willing to relocate: NO

Technologies: JavaScript, nodejs, jQuery, HTML5 canvas, SQL, CSS, mongodb,
PHP, etc

Résumé/CV: [https://github.com/CamHenlin](https://github.com/CamHenlin)
[http://henlin.org/about.html](http://henlin.org/about.html)
[http://henlin.org/projects.html](http://henlin.org/projects.html)

Email: cam.henlin@gmail

I am an enthusiastic full stack JavaScript developer, and I am looking for
exciting remote work! My preference would be doing something canvas-related,
but I am open to all JavaScript jobs.

------
iMart1n

      Location: Studying abroad in Long Beach, CA and Berkeley, CA.
      Will be in France (or maybe US) for my last year of studies.
      Mostly looking for internships and remote work opportunities.
    
      Remote: ok
    
      Willing to relocate: yes
    
      Technologies:
      Master in : Objective-C, Swift, C, C++, Docker
      Comfortable with : Python, Django, Ruby, Rails, Java
      Playing around with : Go
    
      Résumé/CV: http://linkedin.com/in/mlequeux
    
      Email: em5lZ3ZhLnlyZGhyaGsudGVoYXZhdHJlQHR6bnZ5LnBieg==
      Let's see if you can get this one, it's easy !

------
edg3

      Location: Kharkov, Ukraine
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes 9USA- preferred, Canada, Europe)
      Technologies: Objective-C, iOS SDK, JavaScript, Java, Python(Dajngo), SQL, NO-SQL, Git
      Email: sergey.edg3@gmail.com
    

I'm looking for full-time remote project or relocation (H1B visa sponsorship).
I'm dedicated software engineer with 3+ years industry experience. Have worked
on iOS development of various projects and comfortable working with a number
of technologies and languages. I have experience of working remotely with
international teams.

------
RomanPushkin
Location: San Francisco, CA

Remote: ok

Willing to relocate: within US - ok

Technologies: full stack c# asp.net mvc ruby rails frontend knockout angular

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/rijw9b0mben6c7i/Roman%20Pushkin%20...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/rijw9b0mben6c7i/Roman%20Pushkin%202015.pdf?dl=0)

Email: roman.pushkin [-at-] gmail.com

10+ years of experience, Microsoft Certified c#/asp.net since 2005.

I don't have experience with Ruby/Rails, but I have strong C/C++/C# background
and I sell my 100-hour ruby/rails video lessons for newbies.

I'd be happy to switch to ruby/rails stack from asp.net mvc.

------
kucevalov
Location: Malaysia, Penang

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies:

• Creating wireframes and prototypes

• UI design of promotional websites, corporative sites, e-commerce, software,
landing pages, game interfaces, mobile apps and facebook apps

• Lead of designers and artists team

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/denyskutsevalov](https://www.linkedin.com/in/denyskutsevalov)

Email: kucevalov@gmail.com

Portfolio:
[https://www.behance.net/kucevalov](https://www.behance.net/kucevalov)

Experienced UI designer and Art director. Interested in interactive design of
complicated projects, mobile application and responsive design.

------
hpux
Location: California

Willing to relocate: YES

Technologies:

\- Programming Languages: Ruby, Python, Perl, Java, C, JavaScript, HTML, x86
assembly language, Prolog, Objective-C

\- Design Skills: TDD, BDD

\- Web: HTML, Ruby On Rails, Ember.js, CSS, Javascript, jQuery

\- Testing Frameworks: Rspec, Capybara

\- DB Technologies: Oracle, Postgres SQL (PostGIS), MySQL, SQLite, MS SQL-
Server 2008

\- Distributed Computing Frameworks: Hadoop

\- Big Data: Hive, Pig

\- Web Frameworks: Ruby On Rails, Sinatra

\- CSS Frameworks: Bootstrap, Foundation

\- Messaging Systems: RabbitMQ

\- Mobile: iOS

\- OS: GNU/ Linux, Windows , Mac OS X.

\- Reverse Engineering Tools: OllyDRX, WinDbg

\- Text Editor: Vim, Sublime

\- 5+ years of industry-based experience on Ruby on Rails and Ember.js

Resume: [http://daqo.github.io](http://daqo.github.io)

Email: davoud.qorashi@gmail.com

------
lardissone

        Location: Buenos Aires, Argentina
        Remote: yes
        Willing to relocate: no
        Technologies: Python, Django, Javascript, Angular.js, Backbone.js, AWS, Frontend, Backend, Mobile (iOS, basic level), REST, MongoDB, Redis.
        Résumé/CV: https://angel.co/lardissone
        Email: lardissone@gmail.com
    

I'm a software developer from Argentina who worked remotely for companies in
the US and several other countries for more than 12 years. I'm looking to help
you make your project the next big thing!

------
geuis
Github: [https://github.com/geuis](https://github.com/geuis)

Major projects: [http://jsonip.com](http://jsonip.com),
[https://github.com/geuis/helium-css](https://github.com/geuis/helium-css)

Location: San Francisco

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Full stack, Javascript, Python, CSS, html5, node, all things
browser api related (websockets, storage, etc), mongodb, AWS, mysql, many
other techs

Resume: Available on request (sorry has address & contact info, don't want to
put links on the web to that)

Email: geuis.teses@gmail.com

------
dustingetz
Location: Philly

Remote: Maybe

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: Clojure, ClojureScript

Full stack web apps, ReactJS expert, built two enterprise grade frontends in
ReactJS (designed and led implementation - 50 to 100 pages of wireframes), two
open source React libraries, multiple conference talks and workshops. However
I am no longer interested in working in javascript except on a contracting
basis.

[https://github.com/dustingetz](https://github.com/dustingetz)
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/dustingetz](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dustingetz)

------
shaggyfrog
Location: Vancouver, BC, Canada

Remote: Yes/OK

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: iOS/OSX (C/C++/Objective-C), Java, Python, Perl, Bash,
Javascript, Git, a million other things

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/thomashauk](https://www.linkedin.com/in/thomashauk)

StackOverflow: [https://stackoverflow.com/users/161161/shaggy-
frog](https://stackoverflow.com/users/161161/shaggy-frog)

Résumé/CV: See LinkedIn and/or request via e-mail

Email: thauk@ualberta.net

First computer: Atari 800

Cake: YES

I'm a proud generalist. I add value. I care about my work. I get stuff done.

Send me an e-mail!

------
jupiterjaz
Location: Portland, Oregon

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: HTML, CSS, jQuery, Ruby, Ruby on Rails, Git, AJAX, TDD, SQL
Databases, Object Oriented Design, JavaScript, Agile Methodologies, Pair
Programming, PHP, Drupal

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/0g65v97k35q4r7h/CoreyNorrisResume....](https://www.dropbox.com/s/0g65v97k35q4r7h/CoreyNorrisResume.pdf?dl=0)

Email: coreypnorris@gmail.com

I'm currently on the last few weeks of a six month web developer internship at
a startup in Portland. I'm looking for another internship or a junior
developer position.

------
freework
Location: Santa Barbara, CA Remote: yes Willing to relocate: yes Technologies:
Python, Django, Javascript, frontend (css/html), Google Chrome extensions
Résumé/CV: [https://github.com/priestc](https://github.com/priestc) Email:
cp368202@ohiou.edu

I am a self taught programmer, I studied aviation in college but switched
careers to working at startups since 2009. I do a lot of personal projects in
my spare time (which you can find on my github). I've been at my current job
for about 2 years.

------
32faction
Location: Phoenix, AZ

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes. Anywhere in the world.

Technologies: LabView, CATIA, MATLAB, SIMULINK, ANSYS, Adobe Fireworks

Email: GaliciaL@my.erau.edu

Résumé: Upon request.

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=15091975](https://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=15091975)

About Me: Aerospace Engineering student graduating Spring 2015. I'm looking
for a position in space or drone startups (SpaceX, Matternet, Makani Power,
Airware etc.) Strong CATIA and project management skills. Fast learner, team
player. Basic understanding of UI/UX, Learning ROR.

------
the_wr
Senior Software Developer, UI/UX Designer, Internal Tools Developer for
videogame developing team

7 years in Video Game industry

Location: Moscow, Russia

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: USA, Canada, Germany, Netherlands

Technologies: .NET, C#, WPF, User Experience, C++, GameDev

Résumé/CV:
[https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17443884/Docs/SergeyTros...](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17443884/Docs/SergeyTroshin-
CV.pdf)

Email: wr.main (gmail)

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/thewr](https://www.linkedin.com/in/thewr)

------
ealeksandrov
Location: Kazan, Russia

Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: NO

Technologies: iOS, Obj-C, Cocoa Touch, Cocoa

Résumé/CV: [http://aleksandrov.ws/cv](http://aleksandrov.ws/cv)

GitHub: [https://github.com/ealeksandrov](https://github.com/ealeksandrov)

Email: evgeny@aleksandrov.ws

3+ years of iOS experience; active Git user and open source contributor,
keeping up-to-date with community; 15+ apps pushed to App Store + couple of OS
X apps. Looking for an opportunity to join a strong team where I can use
latest technologies and develop intensively as a specialist.

------
acadien
Location: DC area

Remote: Prefer not

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python (numerical stack) C/C++, MPI/openMP, some GPGPU and VHDL
experience

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/dshyukh4g39hxqu/ASCResume2015.pdf?...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/dshyukh4g39hxqu/ASCResume2015.pdf?dl=0)

Email: adamcadien@gmail.com

I'm 2 months away from finishing my PhD and I have several internships under
my belt. Self driven and highly motivated learner that takes pride in his
work. Hoping to join a team, expand my skill set and work on interesting
problems.

------
elros

      Location: Berlin, Germany and Rio de Janeiro, Brazil
      Remote: Remote ONLY
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Node, CoffeeScript, Backbone, Lua, among others
      Résumé/CV: http://elros.com.br
      Email: adelgado1313@gmail.com
    
    

I currently live in Berlin, but I'll move to Rio de Janeiro in the second half
of this year. I'm looking for a nice stable remote work opportunity starting
around July this year. I've been writing code for 14 years and developing
software for 7.

------
chilicuil
Mexico, Remote, Full time or contract

Stack: elastix, nagios, snmp, smokeping, proxmox, vagrant, shell, python,
ansible scripting, logstash, software packaging (deb,rpm)

Resume: [http://javier.io/cv/en](http://javier.io/cv/en)

Contact: echo m+javier.io | tr '+' '@'

Culture and people matter the most to me. I want to be surrounded by smarter
and more experienced engineers than me. Unix geeks, vim users, open source
fanatics. Logical thinkers, tool tinkerers. I think I can help most in a
DevOps position.

------
famerr
Web/Mobile developer: Location: Czech republic Remote: True Willing to
relocate: yep Technologies: Web(Python, PHP, Java, C(kidding but why not),
JavaScript, XML-based etc..) Mobile(Objective C, Swift) Résumé/CV:
[http://cz.linkedin.com/in/ttatarshaov](http://cz.linkedin.com/in/ttatarshaov),
[http://famer.github.io/assets/CV-Timur.pdf](http://famer.github.io/assets/CV-
Timur.pdf) Email: tatarshaov@gmail.com

------
zsemenov
Graduating in May with a Computer Science degree from the University of
Waterloo. Interested in functional programming, machine learning, security,
distributed systems and all other fun stuff.

Location: Waterloo, ON, Canada

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes. London, Berlin, Amsterdam, San Francisco, Vancouver.

Technologies: JS, iOS, Python, Ruby (Rails), C/C++, Scheme

Resume:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1zLVv0vDLZOOFaKh2U2FJlwdo...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1zLVv0vDLZOOFaKh2U2FJlwdol-
VDimGfi7kSoyIQPtc/)

Email: zak.semenov [at] gmail

------
dmichulke
Location: Luxembourg, Europe

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies:

\- Clojure, Java, NodeJS, Prolog, VB, plpgsql

\- postgres, MongoDb, cassandra

\- Willing to learn Haskell, F#, Scala, Python, C# and some other functional
languages

\- Other: Strong background in statistical + ML algorithms + their set up as
part of a back end

CV: [http://lu.linkedin.com/pub/daniel-
michulke/81/bba/118](http://lu.linkedin.com/pub/daniel-michulke/81/bba/118)

Email: login at hotmail dot com, s/hot/g

Can be hired through toptal.com (to avoid the legal obstacles for US companies
hiring non-US remote employees)

------
sakunthala
Location: Cambridge, UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: I'd love to

Technologies: anything VR, C, C++, all things graphics, iOS, some web
programming, Unity

Résumé/CV: Oculus VR intern last summer, almost finished Cambridge CS + Maths
undergrad, Thiel Fellowship winner

[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1pewdArqcSL-
PrEi2vkOGLLEV...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1pewdArqcSL-
PrEi2vkOGLLEVCh2XT2QW8Kp_QXYpr5Q)

Email: sp668@cam.ac.uk

[http://www.renderingwithstyle.com/](http://www.renderingwithstyle.com/)

------
yurezcv
Location: Ukraine

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes, currently I have B1/B2 USA VISA Type

Technologies: Java, Android SDK, git, SQLite, JSON, XML, REST-clients, Android
Design guidelines.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/xuq2gbd6jtpb754/YURIY%20MANTULIN%2...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/xuq2gbd6jtpb754/YURIY%20MANTULIN%20RESUME%20v2.pdf?dl=0)

Email: yurezcv@gmail.com

Forward thinking, result-­oriented, self-­motivated, reliable, deadline
oriented, adaptive Android developer. You could find more details in the
attached résumé.

------
fabse3
I’m a developer form Germany. I’m planning to travel the world and work at
different locations and companies for a short period (like 1-3 months). Except
from what I have to offer, the result will be a book which gives insights on
“how companies work” in different countries and cities (I already talked with
publishing houses about it). I don’t want to give too much details here, but
if you’re interested, message me please. I’ll sent you more details!
fabse3@web.de. Thank you!

------
Decade
Location: San Francisco, California

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Java, Clojure, SQL, C, Javascript, HTML, CSS, Ubuntu,
Arch Linux, OpenWRT, IPv6, BIND, DNSSEC, 802.11q, SNMP, MS Office,
LibreOffice, GIMP, Photoshop, Unicode, FAT32, projectors, speakers, analog and
digital cabling, Audacity, education, algorithms

Résumè/CV:
[https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/38079179/resume%20v6.pdf](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/38079179/resume%20v6.pdf)

Email: theos unforgettable dot com

I’m a generalist.

------
Yaziyumaru
Location: Nanaimo, Canada

    
    
      Remote: Yes
    
      Willing to relocate: Yes (America and Europe preferred)
    
      Technologies/Skills: 
    

C++, Java, Ruby (Rails), C# (ASP.net MVC)

Javascript (Node.js, JQuery), HTML5/CSS3

Perl, Python

Lisp, Prolog, Smalltalk, J

Git, Agile, OOD

    
    
      Résumé/CV: https://www.dropbox.com/s/no1uv1lt7swrr11/David%20LaMothe%20CV.pdf?dl=0
    
      Email: David.a.lamothe@gmail.com
    

I am about to finish my Bachelor of Science in Computing Science and am
looking for an entry level position.

------
J_Darnley
Location: Belgium, Europe; Manchester, UK

Remote: Please! Not required though.

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: C, x86 assembly, Win32, Lua, FFmpeg

Email: james.darnley@gmail.com

PGP key ID: 0x99412908

Ohloh profile:
[https://www.ohloh.net/accounts/J_Darnley](https://www.ohloh.net/accounts/J_Darnley)

Gitorious profile:
[https://gitorious.org/~jdarnley](https://gitorious.org/~jdarnley)

I speak English and Dutch. I have no problem adjusting my day to suit your
timezone. Desperate enough to accept almost any offer.

------
gdelavald
Location: Porto Alegre - Brasil

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not right now

Technologies: PHP (did a lot of projects with Yii Framework and Wordpress),
Javascript (from JQuery to NodeJS).

Résumé/CV:

I am a 25 y/o grad student about to finish my CS course and looking for
freelance/remote opportunities to improve my portfolio and meet people around
the world.

Currently I'm available close to 30h per week, but I'm very independent and
fast to get work done. Please send me an email and I'm sure we can work things
out.

Email: gdelavald <at> gmail

------
gopstopushka
Location: Frankfurt, Germany

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: possible within Western Europe (not far from an airport)

Technologies: Linux, Windows, Ruby, C/C++, PowerShell, Chef, Amazon AWS,
Icinga, HTML/CSS, KVM, Cloud Computing

Résumé/CV:
[https://registry.jsonresume.org/misha_z](https://registry.jsonresume.org/misha_z)
(password: job2015)

Email: see CV

30 years old, 12 years international work experience - systems engineer,
computer science PhD - interests: music, travelling, literature, sports

------
xunil32
Location:Italy Remote:Yes! Willing to relocate: yes, sure! Technologies:
Python, Django | Php, Zend, Php_cacke, Codeigniter | MySql, MariaDB,
Postgresql | Java, Anfroid Dev | Html5, css3, jQuery, Angular Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/pub/tommy-roberto-
dimitrio/29/598/2...](https://www.linkedin.com/pub/tommy-roberto-
dimitrio/29/598/240) Email:tommy.dimitrio@gmail.com

------
japesinator
Location: Normal, Illinois

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Haskell, Security, Machine Learning, Linux, Math, Technical
Writing

Résumé/CV: [http://writes.co.de/resume.pdf](http://writes.co.de/resume.pdf)

Email: jp @ writes.co.de

I'm in the market for a summer internship where I can learn new things and
solve interesting problems. I love technologies at the intersection of
mathematics and computing and helping real people solve real problems, and I
would love to get in touch. Thanks!

------
DarylJtn

      Location: Ireland
      Remote: No
      Willing to relocate: Yes 
      Technologies: Java, PHP C#, PHP, ASP.NET, Pick Basic.
      Résumé: http://1drv.ms/1E7z0EBc
      CV: http://1drv.ms/1M1ZIzN
      Email: daryl874@gmail.com
    

Graduate with Experience developing software in two very large companies.
Looking to work for a role developing OO software in a fast paced workplace
with many challenges to expedite my skills.

------
ZeroFries
Location: Toronto, ON

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Ruby/Rails, Javascript, Angular JS, React, SQL DBs, Mongo

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=203187157](https://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=203187157)

Email: sgarvagh@gmail.com

Currently gaining machine learning skills and looking for a position which
will help me move in that direction (though not necessarily hired for that
role: having someone on your team who is well versed is worth a lot to me).

------
enilsen16
Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, HTML/CSS,
Javascript/Jquery/Ember/Angular/React/NodeJS

Github: [https://github.com/enilsen16](https://github.com/enilsen16)

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/erikdnilsen](https://www.linkedin.com/in/erikdnilsen)

Resume: [http://tinyurl.com/eriknilsen](http://tinyurl.com/eriknilsen)

Email: erik@erikdnilsen.com

------
topramengod
Location: SF Bay Area

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Depends

Technologies: Java, Python, SQL (MSSS, MySQL, PL/SQL), HTML, PHP, Javascript

Resume: Availiable upon request for personal contact, see LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/michaeljvarner](https://www.linkedin.com/in/michaeljvarner)

Email: mikejvarner <at> gmail

Broad generalist with a strong background in database and API, looking for my
next set of challenges and new grounds to conquer.

------
ddorian43
Location: Tirana, Albania

Remote: OK

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: python, flask,postgresql, hypertable, elasticsearch, mongodb,
html/css/js, php, mysql

Resume: [https://www.dropbox.com/s/k6wrtpzjf2pibef/hn-hiring-
resume.p...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/k6wrtpzjf2pibef/hn-hiring-
resume.pdf?dl=0)

Email:Inside my profile or inside my resume.

I'm looking for part-time and full-time also in other technologies, I'm a fast
self-learner.

------
harveywi
Location: Columbus, OH

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: Scala, Shapeless, Scalaz, Akka, Slick, C#, C#, Haskell, C, C++,
Python SQL, MATLAB, LISP, Bash, Coq, Play! Framework, ASP.NET

CV:
[http://www.aylasoftware.org/harvey_cv.pdf](http://www.aylasoftware.org/harvey_cv.pdf)

Résumé:
[http://www.aylasoftware.org/harvey_resume.pdf](http://www.aylasoftware.org/harvey_resume.pdf)

Email: harveywi@cse.ohio-state.edu

------
gglnx

      Location: Berlin, Germany
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: PHP 5.3+ (Symfony + Composer), WordPress, MongoDB, Docker, Rails, HTML & CSS (mostly Bootstrap), JavaScript (mostly jQuery)
      Résumé/CV: Mail me please
      Email: info [at] dennismorhardt.de
      GitHub: http://github.com/gglnx
      Website: www.dennismorhardt.de
      Personal blog: dennis.so

------
Fireman
Location: Toronto, Canada

Remote: Yes (worked this way for 3 years)

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Scientific Computing, C++, Python, Fortran90, PhysX, sklearn.

Résumé/CV: ca.linkedin.com/in/alexvyskocil

Email: alex[dot]vyskocil[at]gmail[dot]com

Completed a M.Sc in Physics with a focus on theoretical (computational)
problems. Worked in the gaming industry for a while, and more recently
branching out into Machine Learning for more interesting applications.

------
amis99
Location: Germany

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies:

* Wordpress/Drupal/CodeIgniter/Kohana/Yii (Components, Hacks, Themes)

* CI & Unit testing - Jenkins, Mocha & Karma for JS, Toast for PHP, as well as Selenium

* JavaScript (jQuery/BackboneJS/AngularJS/Phaser)

* Django (general Python too)

Resume: Upon request.

Email: admin (at) kidsil.net

Highly experienced Web Developer (65% Back end, 35% Front end).

My most recent experience is working with Core WordPress contributors
(WordPress VIP) on a global News/Media website.

------
vivekjoshi108
Location: Austin, TX

Remote: ok

Willing to relocate: yes in general; Preferably to NYC or Bay area.

Technologies: Java, C, C++, Architecture, Relational & NoSQL, IMDG's, Hadoop,
etc.

Résumé/CV: 14 years' experience. Hands-on with code. Currently Sr Enterprise
Architect at payment major. Worked as hands-on Dev Manager for Capital market
firms & investment banks. Looking forward to work in Go / Erlang / Scala.

Email: vivek[dash]joshi[at]hotmail

------
alexbecker
Location: Chicago, IL

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Languages: C, Haskell, Python, Java, Awk, Javascript, Bash, Golang, PHP

Technologies: AWS, Apache, Git, Django, MySQL

Website/Portfolio:
[http://alexcbecker.net/programming.html](http://alexcbecker.net/programming.html)

Email: acbecker@uchicago.edu

I'm primarily a backend developer specializing in algorithm design and
implementation, but I've been working my way steadily towards full-stack.

------
sergiotapia
Location: Santa Cruz, Bolivia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Rails, Go, Meteor, HTML responsive, CSS, PostgreSQL, Android

Résumé/CV: [https://www.odesk.com/companies/Oceanis-Bespoke-
Ruby_~012969...](https://www.odesk.com/companies/Oceanis-Bespoke-
Ruby_~012969983740a77743)

Github: [http://github.com/sergiotapia](http://github.com/sergiotapia)

Email: sergiotapia@outlook.com

------
smer
Location: Ottawa, Ontario, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C, C++, Java, AngularJS, Spring, Python, PHP

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=82665273](https://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=82665273)

Email: see linkedin.

I am mostly interested by IT security development. I have experience with low
level C code and Windows (kernel and user mode).

That being said I am willing to explore other fields.

------
akrakesh
Location: India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies/Skills: UI, UX, iOS, Android, Web, Knowledge of HTML and CSS.

Résumé/CV: On request

Email: [http://radesign.in/contact](http://radesign.in/contact)

I'm a no-nonsense mobile & web designer who designs to meet product and user
objectives; not to fill my portfolio with pretty pics. I've been freelancing
for 4 years with 6 months full-time in a startup.

------
py200ok

      Location: San Francisco
      Remote: No
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: python, php, lua, django, flask, sqlalchemy, zend framweork, symfony 2, mysql, psql, postgresql, redis, mongodb, distributed systems, aws, api development, rest api
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/jordimarinvalle
      Email: py200ok@gmail.com

------
skinniwini

      Location: Greenville, SC
    
      Remote: YES
    
      Willing to relocate: YES
    
      Technologies: Mid-Senior UI UX DESIGNER
    
      Résumé/CV: https://www.dropbox.com/s/gzbcwxd5xxzg10x/2014_winniehung.pdf?dl=0
    
      Email: skinniwini@gmail.com
    
      Perfer: remote freelance / virtual company
    
      portfolio: http://www.in-ni.com

------
mariamiller
Location: Akron, Ohio

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C++, Swift, HTML, CSS, Javascript, Python, MongoDB, Git

Résumé:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bw912t51WwIzZjRtdFNNai1rZWs...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bw912t51WwIzZjRtdFNNai1rZWs/view?usp=sharing)

Email: mariajmiller13 at gmail

Completing Bachelor of Science in Computer Science in May, looking for entry
level/junior position.

------
navalsaini
Location: New Delhi, India

Remote: yes ($30/hr upwards)

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: NodeJS, Android, Backbone (other frontend js frameworks),
Algorithms. (In past: Embedded Software and middleware integration, Linux
Kernel, etc)

CV:
[http://flipflopapp.com/files/NavalCV_2014.pdf](http://flipflopapp.com/files/NavalCV_2014.pdf)
(or profile www.flipflopapp.com)

Email: navalnovel@gmail.com

------
wasif_hyder
Location: Malaysia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes.

Technologies: Python, C, C++, Java, PHP, HTML, CSS, JavaScript, jQuery, MySQL,
Adobe Photoshop & Illustrator

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/mgcxp16fg9wo2gu/Resume%202.pdf?dl=...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/mgcxp16fg9wo2gu/Resume%202.pdf?dl=0)

Email: wasif_hyder@hotmail.com

Prefer Intern Roles, or Open Source Mentoring.

------
anilg3
Interests: Big data analytics, FinTech

    
    
       Location: Seattle WA
       Remote: Yes
       Willing to relocate: Yes
       Technologies: MySQL, R, Tableau, Python, PHP, JS, Hadoop, MapReduce, NoSQL   
    

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/guptaak](https://www.linkedin.com/in/guptaak)

Email: hnusername <at> gmail

------
chad_strategic
Location:Denver Remote: YES Willing to relocate: NO Technologies:
PHP/HTML/CSS/Codeigniter/Linux/Github/JQuery/MySql Résumé/CV:
[http://www.strategic-options.com/resume/](http://www.strategic-
options.com/resume/) Email: chad@strategic-options.com

------
marcomassaro
We're a design/software consultancy that builds products for startups, high
growth and enterprise companies.

We can help you build an MVP, redesign an app or market your products.

Location: CT, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: html/css sass, grunt, rails, wordpress, design, ui, ux,
marketing, growth

[http://masswerks.com](http://masswerks.com) : email marco@masswerks.com

------
adrice727
Location: San Francisco, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JavaScript, Angular, Node.js, SQL, Neo4j, PHP/Laravel. Some
experience with Python, Ruby, Go, and Java.

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B7HY6lg6ztb8dEkyQmVDLTg3TkE...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B7HY6lg6ztb8dEkyQmVDLTg3TkE/view?usp=sharing)

Email: adrice727@gmail.com

------
meat_fist
Location: Philadelphia PA

Remote: I'd prefer not

Willing to relocate: Definitely

Technologies: JavaScript (React.js, jQuery, Node.js, Express, Bluebird,
Director, Lodash), Java (Spring, SpringMVC, JPA), Git, LESS/SASS

Resume/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=213772259](https://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=213772259)

Email: alex.banks0@gmail.com

~~~
mkopinsky
FYI your linkedin profile has very little for regular linkedin users - might
want to open your permissions up a bit.

------
chukcha
Location: Kyiv, Ukraine

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: Ruby on Rails, Ember.js, D3.js, PostgreSQL, Coffee, CSS, HTML,
all other related stuff required for development/deployment

Résumé/CV:
[http://pavlobabenko.com/PavloBabenko_CV.pdf](http://pavlobabenko.com/PavloBabenko_CV.pdf)

Email: pavlo.babenko@gmail.com

Will prefer part-time position up to 30hrs/week

------
jeanrick
Location: Jamaica

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python (Django), Java, C#, Objective-C, GIT, PostgreSQL
(PostGIS), HTML, CSS (LESS, Sass), Javascript (CoffeeScript)

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/sh/n7mzrblhkaqtr71/AAAoVQFSrhl2FvwHO...](https://www.dropbox.com/sh/n7mzrblhkaqtr71/AAAoVQFSrhl2FvwHOd635I-ia?dl=0)

Email: jeanrick@gmail.com

------
jamespitts
Location: San Francisco

Remote: no

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: node.js, real-time web, microservices, lightweight automation of
amazon aws

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=5769642](https://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=5769642)

Email: james.pitts@gmail.com

My most recent large-scale effort was building out rapt.fm, a realtime
freestyle rap experience.

~~~
hluska
Rapt.fm looks very cool and, all of a sudden, I'd really love to kick some
rhymes. Good luck in your search!!!

------
tcaf
Location: SF

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python/MATLAB/R/SQL

Résumé/CV:[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6tCVmgAFIadcGFWOFN2Y19BeGs...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6tCVmgAFIadcGFWOFN2Y19BeGs/view?usp=sharing)

Email: tcacollins@gmail.com

Previous: Co-founded two healthcare related startups

Interested in: Software Engineering/Data Science positions

------
LeicaLatte
Location: Chennai, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Yes

Technologies: iOS development, reactive UIs, testing, REST javascript and
python backends, Parse, CloudKit

CV:[https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/20640844/Krishna-
Kumar.p...](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/20640844/Krishna-Kumar.pdf)

Email: krish.kumar@gmail.com

4 years at web payments giant. 3 years in mobile dev.

------
kodeseeker
Location: San Francisco Bay Area

Remote :No.

Willing to Relocate : Yes.

Technologies: Java,C++, C#, Python,JavaScript,PostgreSQL, Cassandra.

Email :kodeseeker@gmail.com

Experienced software engineer with a master's degree in Computer Science. Have
both Startup and professional world experience in Java, PostgreSQL and JS. Im
looking for challenging engineering opportunities.

Resume : Available upon Request. \-----

------
mahdisr85
Location: San Francisco, CA

Remote: No, local Bay Area

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C, C++, Matlab, Python, bash, computer vision, image processing,
signal processing, machine learning, algorithms, sensor algorithms, 3D
geometry

Resume:
[http://web.stanford.edu/~rahimi/resume.pdf](http://web.stanford.edu/~rahimi/resume.pdf)

Email: m.s.rahimi@gmail.com

------
lavrton
Location: Russia

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: not sure. only to place where a lot of sun, sea, tasty
food.

Technologies: javascript: html5 canvas, backbone, react

GitHub: [http://github.com/lavrton](http://github.com/lavrton)

Résumé/CV: on request

Main OS project: [http://konvajs.github.io/](http://konvajs.github.io/)

Email:lavrton @@ gmail dot com

------
scmoore
Location: Richmond, VA, moving to Denver, CO this summer

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: To Denver, CO

Technologies: PHP, JS, HTML/CSS, MySQL, now picking up Ruby/Rails

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/pub/scott-
moore/13/534/277](https://www.linkedin.com/pub/scott-moore/13/534/277)

Email: scott.chandler.moore@gmail.com

------
zephyrfalcon
Location: Archer, FL

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No, unfortunately this isn't an option right now.

Technologies: Python, Prolog, Scheme, C, MS SQL Server, AngularJS, Delphi,
Postgres, SQL, Linux, OCaml, HTML/CSS, etc

Resume/CV:
[http://aquila.blue/misc/resume.html](http://aquila.blue/misc/resume.html)

Email: zephyrfalcon@gmail.com

------
mathgeek
Location: North Carolina

Remote : Yes

Willing to Relocate : Depends on the offer.

Technologies: Ruby, Obj-C, Swift, JS/CoffeeScript

Resume : Available upon Request.

Email : taintedz@gmail.com

I'm a Ruby/iOS developer currently, always looking for new opportunities. I'm
especially interested in remote work. If you're in need of an experienced
developer, drop me a line.

------
acazsouza
Location: Brazil

Remote: Y

Willing to relocate: Y

Technologies: .Net C#, Javascript, Windows Platform, Sql Server

Résumé/CV: [https://docs.google.com/document/d/1yJ3LkIUwIu_z-
HR9MGyXEYZ-...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1yJ3LkIUwIu_z-HR9MGyXEYZ-
ilqU2xxim_knDs2m4JY/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: acazsouza@gmail.com

------
fmax30
Location: Lahore, Pakistan Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: iOS ( Objective C and Swift ), C#, Python, Git Javascript,
NodeJs, C, C++, Digital Ocean, MySql, CoreData, Firebase, Parse etc

Résumé/CV: [http://resume.fahadmansoor.me](http://resume.fahadmansoor.me)

Email: fahadmansoor dot ali at gmail dot com

------
hophoang
Location: San Francisco, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Javascript, Node.js, jQuery, AngularJS, SQL, PHP, HTML5, CSS3

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/alexhophoang](https://www.linkedin.com/in/alexhophoang)

Email: alex4hoang@gmail.com

I'm looking for part-time or full-time opportunities. Growth hacking
background.

------
msgctl
Location: Warsaw, Poland.

Remote: preferred (!)

Willing to relocate: maybe, depends on the project

Technologies: C/C++, x86 & ARM assembly, embedded, firmware, bootloaders,
Linux device drivers, board bringup, Verilog-2001, SystemVerilog

Resume/CV: [https://appliedsourcery.com/](https://appliedsourcery.com/)

Email: in resume

------
yowmamasita
Location: Manila, Philippines

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: Python, Javascript, Django, App Engine, AngularJS

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/x3v0sk62lgcoh51/Resume_BenAdrianSa...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/x3v0sk62lgcoh51/Resume_BenAdrianSarmiento.pdf?dl=0)

Email: me@bensarmiento.com

Google "yowmamasita"

------
Netsec
Location: Austin, TX

Remote: Open to remote

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: Javascript, jQuery, Node, React, MEAN, HTML/CSS

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0By05iqHrOHzVcHJ4Q0ZpOF9QRGs...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0By05iqHrOHzVcHJ4Q0ZpOF9QRGs/view?usp=sharing)

Email: joseph.charles.marshall@gmail.com

------
akalsatos
Location: Toronto

Remote: not prefered

Willing to relocate: Yes, but not for below market salary

Technologies: Python (Django as well), Javascript, HTML5, and CSS3 (when I
absoloutely positively need to), I dabble in Go(lang), been working on
learning Clojure and Scala (basically anything that runs on the JVM except
Java)

Resume/CV: On request.

Email: akalsatos@gmail.com

------
thesimon
Location: Muenster, Germany

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (worldwide)

Technologies: HTML, CSS, Javascript (Angular.js, NodeJS, jQuery), PHP,
MongoDB, MySQL, Java, a bit Ruby

Resume: [https://github.com/c0dr](https://github.com/c0dr) (More details on
request)

Email: info@simon-schraeder.de

Open to everything, but mostly interested in internships.

------
kroots
Location: Boston / Madison, WI / Remote

Remote: Yes / 25% travel

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Data Scientist and Programmer: Machine Learning, Python, WEKA,
R, SQL, Oracle / MySQL

CV:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/kurtroots/en](http://www.linkedin.com/in/kurtroots/en)

Email: kurt.roots@gmail.com

------
kwentine
Location: Lyon (France)

    
    
      Remote: No
    
      Willing to relocate: Yes 
    
      Technologies: JavaScript (Backbone), PHP (Symfony), Python
    
      Résumé/CV: https://www.dropbox.com/s/942eid881f4i5mj/cv-quentin-agren-2015.pdf?dl=0
    
      Email: quentin.agren@gmail.com

------
designml
Location: New York Remote: No Willing to relocate: Yes (in US) Technologies:
C, C++, Java, HTML, CSS, Javascript (React, D3, webgl, node), python, Android,
Swift, mongo, mysql, openframeworks, processing, cinder, arduino Résumé/CV: on
request Email: thesurreystudent@gmail.com

------
eantonini
Location: São Paulo, Brazil Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies:
Java, Progress, Ruby on Rails, Linux, PlayFramework, plpgsql, Bash, Résumé/CV:
[http://bit.ly/eantonini](http://bit.ly/eantonini) Email: See résumé link

------
thewarrior
Location: Bangalore , India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Within India. Outside possibly.

Technologies: iOS , Javascript , Rails

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/3r2td2x71ebcndm/Resume%20%281%29.p...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/3r2td2x71ebcndm/Resume%20%281%29.pdf?dl=0)

Email: samhan.knr AT gmail DOT com

------
sulami

        Location: Germany
        Remote: Yes
        Willing to relocate: Yes (preferably English-speaking countries)
        Technologies: C, Python, basic Go, basic D, Shell/sed/awk, Linux (-kernel), *BSD, Git
        Email: sulami[at]peerwire[dot]org
    

Also sulami on GitHub

------
taurenk
Location: New York, NY

    
    
      Remote: OK
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Python, MSSQL, PostgreSQL, Java(some), Flask, 
      AWS
      LinkedIn: linkedin.com/in/taurenk
      GitHub: https://github.com/taurenk
      Email: tauren.kristich@gmail.com

------
bkovacev
Location: Serbia/USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Google App Engine, Bootstrap, jQuery, Angular, Big Data,
noSQL, Datastore, Blobstore, GCS, webapp2

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/borkopolo](https://www.linkedin.com/in/borkopolo)

Email: borkopolo[at]gmail.com

------
jivux
Location: Mexico

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C++, Python, Obj-C, C#, Bash, Qt, Unity3D, Django, Vagrant,
PostgreSQL, Git

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/q51rieu3ei5zg15/Resume.pdf?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/q51rieu3ei5zg15/Resume.pdf?dl=0)

Email: ivoreroman at google mail

------
JoshAddington
Location: NYC

Remote: Willing

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python/Django, SQL, Java, HTML/CSS/JS

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-0LFvLPVqZRaWoxMXBJbURsaVk...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-0LFvLPVqZRaWoxMXBJbURsaVk/view?usp=sharing)

Email: Josh@JoshAddington.com

------
pierotofy
Location: Gila Bend, AZ

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Depends on opportunity

Technologies: Javascript, Node.js, jQuery, Angular.js, Ruby, C/C++, Java, SQL,
C#, Objective-C, PHP, HTML5, CSS3.

Resume/CV:
[http://resume.pierotoffanin.com/](http://resume.pierotoffanin.com/)

Email: pt@masseranolabs.com

------
jayruy
Location: Austin, TX

Remote: Yes

Relocate: No

Technologies: Hadoop, Spark, Hive, Python, Django, Angular, Ionic

Resume:
[https://my.indeed.com/r/ae0b7c0b62849b95?trk.origin=myindeed](https://my.indeed.com/r/ae0b7c0b62849b95?trk.origin=myindeed)

Email: jrule [at] alumni [dot] rice [dot] edu

------
nickysemenza
I'm looking for a summer internship!

Location: Silicon valley Remote: preferablly not

Willing to relocate: Technologies: Backend development/ some frontend.

Résumé/CV: [http://nickysemenza.com/resume](http://nickysemenza.com/resume)

Email: nicky [at] nickysemenza.com

------
ivanceras

       Location: Cebu, Philippines
       Remote: Yes
       Willing to relocate: Yes
       Technologies: Java, Rust, c/c++, PostgreSQL, docker, linux, angularjs, voxel 3D rendering.
       Résumé/CV: https://github.com/ivanceras
       Email:

------
sochix
Location: Moscow, Ru

Remote: Maybe

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C#, ASP.NET MVC, webapi, signalR, angular.js, javascript

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/551a8gwlkmdf1gx/resume.pdf?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/551a8gwlkmdf1gx/resume.pdf?dl=0)

Email: ilya.pir@gmail.com

------
dizzystar
Location: Los Angeles Remote: No Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: PostgreSQL, PL/pgSQL, Python, Clojure, C

Résumé/CV: Self-taught programmer with no technical experience.

Here is my github: [https://github.com/dt1](https://github.com/dt1)

Email: dbtoomey@gmail.com

------
tibbon
Location: Boston, MA / Cambridge

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Ruby on Rails, JavaScript, Angular, PostgreSQL, AWS

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/davidallenfisher](https://www.linkedin.com/in/davidallenfisher)

Email: tibbon[at]gmail[dot]com

------
pXMzR2A
Location: Washington, DC

Remote: Yes (full-time permanent only)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: R, Stata, SPSS, LaTeX, Linux (Debian), Git, Bash, OpenVPN
(admin)

Résumé/CV: Respond to this comment with your email address.

Email: Respond to this comment.

Interested in: data analyst, research analyst, research associate, research
assistant

------
darylginn
Location: UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Go, Node, Ruby, PHP, HTML, CSS, JavaScript, MongoDB, MySQL,
Angular, Backbone, React, Ember

Résumé:
[https://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=342746157](https://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=342746157)

Email: hi@daryl.im

------
camk
I'm a kickass iOS dev looking for full time, contract, or freelance gigs.
Looking to work remote or in the Seattle area.

Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: No

Technologies: iOS, Objective-C, Swift

Portfolio: [http://cameronkle.in](http://cameronkle.in)

Let's build some apps.

------
k__

        Location: Stuttgart, Germany
        Remote: Yes
        Willing to relocate: No 
        Technologies: Front-End (JS&Co), Usability-Engineering
        Résumé/CV: https://careers.stackoverflow.com/kay
        Email: k@kay.is

------
plesiv
Location: Zagreb, Croatia

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: langs[python,c,c++,bash,matlab,java], Linux, testing, DSP

Résumé/CV:
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/plesiv](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/plesiv)

Email: zplesiv [at] gmail [dot] com

------
bontaq
Location: Pittsburgh, PA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Django, PostgreSQL, Knockout.js

Resume/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/n0qdh1zy97nvbku/resume.pdf?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/n0qdh1zy97nvbku/resume.pdf?dl=0)

Email: bontaq@gmail.com

------
shabinesh
Location: Bangalore, India

Remote: Yes please

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Django, Go Language, Postgres/PostGIS, Travel
technologies.

Email: shabi@fossix.org

LinkedIn:
[https://in.linkedin.com/in/shabinesh](https://in.linkedin.com/in/shabinesh)

------
tilt
Location: Italy

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript, jQuery, AngularJS, Bower, Grunt, Git,
SVN

Résumé/CV: Available upon request

Email: g [at] esposi.to

\---

Front-end Developer, being stuck at a consulting work.

Willing to take on Remote work, not scared by Back-end (NodeJS), interested in
ReactJS/React Native.

------
ppan
Location: Germany, near Cologne

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Depends

Technologies: C#, SQL(MSSQL, MySql), HTML, CSS, JavaScript, PHP

Email: sebastian[dot]vannahme[at]gmail[dot]com

Experience with development and maintainance of ERP Software.

Would like to explore new fields, willing to learn the technologies I need.

------
jboland
Location: New York, NY

Remote: OK

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: HTML, CSS, Javascript; currently learning Angular; some
familiarity with MySQL, C# and .Net

Resume: [http://joeboland.com/cv](http://joeboland.com/cv)

Email: josephjboland at gmail dot com

------
bottlerocket
Location: Cleveland OH USA

Remote: Sure

Willing to relocate: Can't :(

Technologies: HTML, CSS, JS, UI/UX design

Résumé/CV:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/brendancullen](http://www.linkedin.com/in/brendancullen)

Email: bcullen at gmail dot com

------
jimbo79
Location: Toronto

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Only within Canada

Technologies: Javascript, Python, Java, Haskell/OCaml, SQL

Resume/CV:
[http://unawaz.github.io/website/](http://unawaz.github.io/website/)

Email: nawaz.umar+jobs@gmail.com

------
olkuli
Location: Seattle area Remote: yes Willing to relocate: no I'm a freelance
developer looking for projects. Technologies: .Net, JavaScript, Angular,
Knockout, SQL Server, MongoDB. Email in profile.

------
solumos
Location: Northeast

Remote: Sure

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, C++, MATLAB, Mathematica, VBA. Worked briefly in
healthcare software, but currently working in finance and looking to re-enter
tech industry.

Résumé/CV: e-mail for more info

Email: tmh2790 at gmail dot com

------
garth0323

      Location: Phoenix, AZ
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Ruby on Rails
      Résumé/CV: https://garthgaughan.wordpress.com/
      Email: garth0323@gmail.com

------
erusev
Location: Bulgaria Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No Technologies: PHP,
RESTful APIs Résumé: [http://erusev.com](http://erusev.com) Email:
hello@erusev.com

------
pmcpinto
Location: Lisbon

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: HTML5, CSS3, Javascript, jQuery, Meteor, Front End, Product
Design, UX/UI Design

Résumé/CV: [http://pmcpinto.com](http://pmcpinto.com)

Email: pmkpinto@gmail.com

------
mauzsch
Location: Mexico City

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: It depends

Technologies: Python (Django), JavaScript (Node.js), iOS, Markup Languages,
Haskell, Linux, DevOps, UX, UI, PM.

Resume/CV: mx.linkedin.com/in/mauzsch

Email: mauzepeda+hn@gmail.com

------
XFactor82
Location: Miami

Remote: no

Willing to relocate: Moving to SF

Technologies: Java, JS, RubyRails

Resume: BS in CS from UM, also Wyncode grad

Github: [https://github.com/tasiov](https://github.com/tasiov)

Email: tasiovictoria@gmail.com

------
pknerd
Location: Karachi, Pakistan

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies:

\- PHP(Core,Laravel,CI and Cake)

\- Python(Core,Flask)

\- Java

\- Rails

\- .NET

\- Data Scrapping

\- Browser Extensions.

\- Systems/API integration.

Résumé/CV:
[http://justpaste.it/adnanprofile](http://justpaste.it/adnanprofile)

Email: kadnan(gmail)

------
squiguy7
Location: San Luis Obispo, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Perl, Java, C, Rust, Go, SQL, MongoDB, UNIX
administration

Resume: Send email

Email: garrettsquire at gmail dot com

------
spike021
Location: SF Bay Area

Looking for a software engineering internship

Java, Python, web technologies, some iOS and Android experience

Resume on request

Email wertheimjoshua@gmail.com

------
abustamam
Location: Sacramento, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, JavaScript/jQuery, HTML/CSS

Résumé/CV: PM or email please

Email: rasheed.bustamam [at] gmail.com

------
markenranosa
Location: Philippines

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, but I cant yet

Technologies: java, javascript

Résumé/CV: bit.ly/1n3gUvZ

Email: mark.ranosa@gmail.com

Skype: markenranosa

Availability: Can start asap

~~~
markenranosa
I have 6.5 years of experience, I am self taught, I am looking for a long term
fulltime job. Willing to learn any stack, and am only looking for a junior
position. I believe I can get anything done, I am just hoping that someone
give me a chance. :D can work for $30k per annum

------
biomimic
Location: San Francisco, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Data Science, Artificial Intelligence, Cognitive Computing,
Machine Learning, Predictive Analytics, Partnership & Business Development,
Sales & Marketing, Software Engineering, Algorithm Optimization and
development. Working on data classification and pattern matching algorithms.
Initial work involves an advanced context-controllable content summarization
systems including -
[http://genopharmix.com/TuataraSum/index-156.html](http://genopharmix.com/TuataraSum/index-156.html)
[http://genopharmix.com](http://genopharmix.com) and
[http://www.genopharmix.com/TuataraSum/medium/medium_summary_...](http://www.genopharmix.com/TuataraSum/medium/medium_summary_enabled.html)
\- additional applications in Finance, Trading/Investing, Recommendation
Systems and related.

Resume/CV:
[http://genopharmix.com/TuataraSum/index-156.html](http://genopharmix.com/TuataraSum/index-156.html)

Email: genopharmix@gmail.com

------
curiously

        Location: Vancouver, BC
        Remote: Yes
        Willing to relocate: No
        Technologies: Python, Flask, PostgreSQL, LAMP, jQuery.
        Resume/CV: http://appsonify.com
        Email: john@appsonify.com

